# Alternative accelerator for CA



## timberbits

Hi Guys

When applying a CA finish on my pens, I use to use Mitrefix as an accelerator.

I have found a cheaper more readily available product.

I have been experimenting with a few alternatives and found Glen 20 to be best. Its cheap and makes you workshop smell fresh.

This is what the pen looks like finished.


 

Watch the video and let me know what you think of it.

Thanks for watching.

Timberbits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH-Jh5Sa1jY


----------



## rizaydog

Nice find.  Seems like it works well.  I have never heard of Glen 20.  I'll have to look around for it.  This is a disinfectant? Do you know what the active ingredient is in it that acts as an accelerator?


----------



## aussieturner

who would have thought  a cleaner would do the same job for lots less


----------



## ribanett

rizaydog said:


> Nice find.  Seems like it works well.  I have never heard of Glen 20.  I'll have to look around for it.  This is a disinfectant? *Do you know what the active ingredient is in it that acts as an accelerator?*




From the company data sheet Glen 20 is just Ethanol and Butane.
http://shop.rgmedicalnsw.com.au/assets/brochures/FHGL621870.pdf


----------



## Christian

That is a hell of a finish!


----------



## snyiper

Looks like Butane is minimal and just the propellent.
http://shop.rgmedicalnsw.com.au/assets/brochures/FHGL621870.pdf


----------



## Christian

So is it just the Ethanol that accelerates the drying?

Don't know much about how all this dark magic works


----------



## dgelnett

I also watched your pen box making video. You did a good job on the box but I only saw 4 video, is there a 5?


----------



## hewunch

There is a 5. Click more from this user to find it. I want 6 & 7


----------



## BKelley

Is Glen 20 available in the United States?  It looks good, would like to try it or it's U.S. equivalent.

Ben


----------



## Johnny westbrook

Ethanol is the primary ingredient in Lysol spray 

Read more: Dangers of Lysol Spray | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_5215124_dangers-lysol-spray.html#ixzz1Xx0rZPnA


----------



## Haynie

Pretty pen.  What kind of wood is that.  

Will have to peruse the video tonight.


----------



## rizaydog

Sounds like any disinfectant, as long as it contains a high degree of ethanol, should work as a CA accelerator.


----------



## timberbits

hewunch said:


> There is a 5. Click more from this user to find it. I want 6 & 7



Video 6 is in post production (takes so long to film and produce). Hopefully the wife will take the kids shopping and leave me with some time on the weekend. It will probably push out another 3 or 4 Videos.

Do you guys find the Videos helpful?



Haynie said:


> Pretty pen.  What kind of wood is that.
> 
> Will have to peruse the video tonight.



The timber is Tasmanian Blackwood _(Acacia melanoxylon). _Botanically its very similar to Hawaiian Koa. Its now getting very hard to find - the big American guitar manufacturers have come and purchased all the logs that they can get their hands on.

Timberbits.


----------



## rizaydog

I looked up the msds sheets on both Glen 20 and Lysol disinfectant spray.  Glen 20 contains 30-60 % of ethanol. Lysol disinfectant spray (any scent) contains 79% ethanol by weight.  The remaining % is propellant, either hydrocarbon or carbon dioxide respectively, and other non hazardous ingredients.


----------



## timberbits

Can anyone explain me how you can make a steel can, fill it up with  hydrocarbons, ethanol and perfume, paint the can, ship it in a box to a  warehouse then onto a retail outlet, put it on a shelf and sell it for  $3.80. In that process, the factory makes money, the cardboard box  manufacturers makes money, the trucking company makes money and the  retailer makes money. We live a pretty fantastic society to be able the  make this equation work. It is just amazing.


----------



## rizaydog

I did a little expirement tonight.  I went and both lysol disinfectant, containing about 70% ethanol, and also the generic dollar general brand disinfectant that has almost 40% ethanol.  I laid a bead of thick ca on a piece of wood and sprayed it with the lysol.  I laid another bead on another piece of wood and sprayed it with the DG brand.  Both worked about the same.  A small shot of either produces a thin whitish layer over the bead.  It was a thick bead so only the top layer cured and underneath was still pliable.
Next, I laid one more bead and sprayed the hell out of it.  It foamed up a lot, but hardened quickly.

I also found THIS and THIS discussion on the subject if anyone wants to take a peak.  From what I have read, the active ingredient can be anything that is a base.  Apperently, Ca glue is accidic and wont harden until it gets the PH down.


----------



## InvisibleMan

so I can save money, AND my pens will smell lemony fresh?


----------



## Justin_F

David, I tried this last night and it works amazingly! Thanks for the tip.
Justin


----------



## moke

rizaydog said:


> I did a little expirement tonight. I went and both lysol disinfectant, containing about 70% ethanol, and also the generic dollar general brand disinfectant that has almost 40% ethanol. I laid a bead of thick ca on a piece of wood and sprayed it with the lysol. I laid another bead on another piece of wood and sprayed it with the DG brand. Both worked about the same. A small shot of either produces a thin whitish layer over the bead. It was a thick bead so only the top layer cured and underneath was still pliable.
> Next, I laid one more bead and sprayed the hell out of it. It foamed up a lot, but hardened quickly.
> 
> I also found THIS and THIS discussion on the subject if anyone wants to take a peak. From what I have read, the active ingredient can be anything that is a base. Apperently, Ca glue is accidic and wont harden until it gets the PH down.


 

Thanks for doing all the leg work!!!


----------



## RSidetrack

How do you keep the lysol from turning the finish white.  I have tried and tried even sanding between coats but my ca turns white.  I have tried very little to a lot of lysol.  I have done thin ca to thick ca.  Everytime itbis white.  Though it is hard as a rock so in that sense it is working.


----------



## tool-man

I tried a can a Lysol, and intend to experiment some more. My observation is the Lysol droplet size or mist, is larger or heavier than the mist from my standard can of accelerator.  I believe the large droplets are what is causing the white dots to form (too rapid hardening) on the CA surface.  Holding the spray can too close to the pen also makes the white dot problem worse.



RSidetrack said:


> How do you keep the lysol from turning the finish white.  I have tried and tried even sanding between coats but my ca turns white.  I have tried very little to a lot of lysol.  I have done thin ca to thick ca.  Everytime itbis white.  Though it is hard as a rock so in that sense it is working.


----------



## BadTouch

I've been a member on this forum for about an hour and have learned a couple things already. For sure on this thread.


----------



## Papo

Google it and found it for $3.49 a can


----------



## Ambidex

will donate my lysol to whoever wants it..tried 5 times..completely ruined 3 blanks..think that's enough..:frown:


----------

